
Apple spends more than $30M on AWS every month - lnguyen
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/22/apple-spends-more-than-30-million-on-amazon-web-services-a-month.html
======
scarface74
Why is it news every time that a company spends a lot of money on AWS?
Infrastructure costs money. This isn’t news.

